# Fan Control Missing?



## MechMykl (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, I have a 2008 Macbook Pro boot camped to Windows XP SP3 with the NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT 512 MB GDDR3 [Hardware Monitor says driver is: 6.14.11.6763]

I was wondering why Fan Control is missing from my settings and if there was any way to enable it... this would be a godsend to have at my disposal!

Also, I have temperature logging on... is there anyway for it to log temperature only when it's detected a 3d app running? That way I dont have tons of lines from when im doing normal computing.

Thanks!


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 12, 2009)

Try RivaTuner´s fan control option


----------



## MechMykl (Feb 12, 2009)

When I followed this guide:
http://www.guru3d.com/article/rivatuner-20-fan-speed--overclock-guide/

And I got to the point where it tells me to "Enable low-level fan control" there wasn't a fan tab?

Edit:
I've also tried Input Remapper and NTune... for whatever reason nothing will let me adjust!


----------



## globalxs (Feb 14, 2009)

*Configurating the Fan-control*

It's quite simple in the ATITool.
First apply thet button 'settings' down to the right. Next you can select 'Fan control' in the top pull-down menu. Apply your preferred settings. After that you can select 'Startup' outoff the same top pulldown menu. Here you can configure the way the ATITool needs to start during the start of the computer.
However, there is no way to configure how to start the tool when starting outoff hybernation. You will have to do the manually.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 14, 2009)

you sure that 8600M isnt cooled with the system fan?

When I google images of the 8600M they are naked, but one image looks like it sits between two ther sinked dies, Im guessing CPU and NB. Try seeing if you can mange to figure that much out first.


----------



## MechMykl (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow. I hadn't even thought of that. You were correct, the 8600M GT dosen't have a fan of it's own.

When the CPU fan speed of my Macbook Pro starts spinning faster it cools both, but I have yet to find a working program to let me manually change it on boot camped Windows XP. (Any and all suggestions would be much appreciated.)

Thanks for the tip, hope this helps any other MBP users wondering!


----------

